# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  проблема в играх, давно мучает(драйвера)

## srt103

17.02.2011 09:47 	Профиль   Ответить с цитатой   Редактировать   ЛС   Сообщить модераторам
знаете такой эффект когда все быстро бегает в игре ? как это исправить ? почему так происходит ? 
объясню: 
играю в Battlefield bad company 2 ,купил новую видяшку 5870, поставил драйвера 11.1 , все хорошо, тока некоторые текстуры западают, а именно текстуры грязи, особенно в ямках от взрыва снаряда ! игра шла хорошо все было нормально, но потом выбисило мелькание и западание этих текстур(представьте большую карту всю побитую в сражениях где куча таких ямок и подобного и ВСЕ это начинает мелькать, ужас..), и еще дым или снег, проворачиваешь мышкой в сторону и все резко исчезает , проворачиваешь обратно резко появляется!! решил переустановить дрова , скачал 11.2 и в ожидании чуда получил уже другую, старую проблему (все стало быстро бегать в игре), я помню раньше еще давно на видяхе х1950про у меня была такая же проблема, сплинтер селл первый бегал очень быстро, все как будто ускорилось в игре.. и я думал, что это нормально, игра старенькая а видяха на то поколение игры сверх новая, и забил... Но сейчас эта проблема опять настигла меня, и тут уже поневоле не скажешь что игра старенькая(Battlefield bad company 2) и что железо через чур новое для нее ! Решил скачать более старые дрова 10.8, та же проблема, скачал 10.10.. , опять все тоже самое ..... , ну растроившись от бессилия над проблемой решил вернуть все как было, постапвил обратно драйвера 11.1 запускаю батлу и госпади все опять же быстро бегает + добавелись прежние лаги с западанием текстур почему так ? что изменилось ? я вернул драйвера на которых игра шла как бы сказать "в реальном времени" но все ровно этот баг ускоренности не ушел .., почему ? может directX какким то боком причастен ? 
объяснить мне что дает такой баг ускоренности.. и как его убрать 

PS; на 'нормалльных' (в больших кавычках) драйверах 11.1 где батла шла нормально, был замечен баг с ускарением уже на Call of Duty: Black Ops (я недавно купил эту игру и не знаю какой там игровой процесс, но подозрение есть, потому что скорость в игре тоже как то высока)

----------

